# curbing prey drive



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

When we got foxxy we learned that she had been living out stray when the previous owners found her. Things were fine throughout the winter when there was nothing much, but now that everything is moving she's all over the place. She does backflips trying to catch swallows as they dive bomb the lawn, she strains after rabbits, she stalks bumblebees, wasps, butterflies, and beetles. We have to watch her closely because she finds the tiniest toads in the lawn right before they jump away, and then strains after them when they hop. 

my husband and I are certain that she's lived successfully on her own for a little bit. This spring She's caught, killed and immediately attempted to eat 2 ground squirrels and a shrew. She doesn't even play, she just pounces them for a shake and break and then positions them headfirst in her mouth for a gulp. She even knows how to dig into their holes after them. It's amazingly wolf-like or fox-like how she hunts.

I know prey drive is an instinct, but how do I curb it, redirect it or use it in a positive way for her and away from things I'd rather her not eat?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmm..... sounds like a dog that wants to be raw fed?! ha! Sorry, couldn't resist since I am a raw feeder. Foxxy sounds awesome. 

To answer your question, I'm not sure how to curb that instinct that she has honed. Maybe keep her on a leash and then correct her when she goes for an animal? Others will hopefully jump in with better ideas. I'm just in awe of her survival skills.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, I agree. Would be amazing to watch from such a little one. 
Finn has now caught 2 ground squirrels this summer. He wont kill them, he just likes to hunt them down and keep them under his paw. 
I could see how it might get dangerous at times too, putting themselves in those situations.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmm my best bet would be to google the techniques they use in managing prey drive in the larger working breeds!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah she sounds fab!!! Daisy stalks and goes up (yes up) trees after squirrels I'd keep her on leash and correct her as she stalks get her before she goes I'd also give her a poke in her neck or thigh if the leash correction doesn't work it's going to take time but I think shell learn

Also joking aside and yes I'm another raw feeder but I would consider giving a few raw meals a week to her she obviously wants it and I'd rather give something I know than a squirrel full of parasites. 

Let us know how it goes


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I love watching dogs acting on instinct and hunting. It is such a natural and beautiful thing that I encourage but I do understand that icky and sad feeling when they kill another creature. It is really difficult to stop or try to curb instinct, it's just hard wired into them. Try to curb a mother's instinct to help, hold, care for and coddle a baby...HA! Yeah right, like that'll happen!

I don't ever recommend trying to work against instinct, it's a losing battle. It reminds me of the nature vs nurture study done time and time again with wolves, no amount of nurturing changes the nature of the wolf. 

I have a high prey dog, a Siberian husky, and he is an excellent hunter and I always watch in awe when he goes into hunting mode...truly a beautiful thing. My Siberian has caught and killed his fair share of animals so I try to keep a close eye on him and interfere when I feel it is necessary. Just this past week my husky caught a mouse and a mockingbird. A couple weeks ago he caught a possum and brought the body to me. The possum incident was gross but I was so proud of my boy for bringing it to me, that is the ultimate display of respect for me as his leader and I was filled with pride at his actions no matter how nasty a possum gift might be. lol

If you want to cut down on the hunting your dog is doing I'd keep a lead on her and a much closer eye and when you see her go into her hunting mode try to snap her out of it quickly and remove her from the area. That's what I do when my sibe gets too close to catching an animal when he's on lead.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Chances are if she's lived by herself, she is wanting the raw diet. Eating kibble is not natural. You can try getting a package of Nature's variety medallions and giving her one a day (in addition to the proper amount of kibble) or you can do the raw thing yourself (of course). 

I want to watch her hunt! Can you video tape?  That would be awesome! The only thing Daisy hunts is her sister because we live in the city (not really any animals).


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

This is a really amazing article on prey drive. It's long, but it's very comprehensive, going into not only how to deal with it, but why it happens and what a dogs gets out of it. 

http://www.dog-secrets.co.uk/how-do-i-stop-my-dog-chasing/


----------

